# At last! The video you all wanted Starring Brewtus and featuring Roy!



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Has Bean Finca De Licho, only just settling down

dialled in at

18.5g dose (anything less in the VST created 3 streams of liquid without going stupidly fine and ruining the balance)

32-33 seconds (note my clock watching)

30g-31g output (previous 3 shots all bang on weight)

PID was set to 92c

Video shows what I do everytime once dialled in, ie minimal faffing (albeit some quick brushing)...grinder is left clean






Shot was typical of this coffee, bright, sweet and peachy-melba with milky choc on the finish. If it had time to settle I would reduce the dose to 18g


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Great video but we really would like a close up of Roy in action. Your video inspired me to make a shot and it ended up being very tasty. Best shot I've had so far of Has Beans Copacabana. Definitely getting sunshine in a shot glass.

Here is a picture of inspiration


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

I like it


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Goooooooood


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Impressive set up dude!

I love how impatient you look waiting for the shot to finish. Definitely shows the similarities between coffee geeks and crack addicts


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

The sign of a true espresso barista... Can accurately count to thirty without a clock


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Holy crap, the size of that grinder! Even half hidden it looks gigantic. Tasty looking shot.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

0.5 tech points deducted for not drying the basket


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> 0.5 tech points deducted for not drying the basket


It was dried pre video , he he . But well spotted


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Intend to do more videos , my blackberry is better than id expected


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Earlepap said:


> Holy crap, the size of that grinder! Even half hidden it looks gigantic. Tasty looking shot.


It's funny, we don't even notice it now ! I highly recommend one. If it packed up id hunt down another on eBay without hesitation


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Great vid! You seem to have to thwack the thrower a lot though? Im not sure I would have your monk like patience with it!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I like how Roy doesnt move with all the thwacking though. My super jolly slowly moves if you thwack to hard.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jimrobo said:


> Great vid! You seem to have to thwack the thrower a lot though? Im not sure I would have your monk like patience with it!


So the doser lever is wired to start the grind, it does this every 6 'thwacks', on the video it took 3 to start the motor.

The rapid thwacking creates a lovely fluffy clump free pile & effectively takes care of the distribution + a good way of relieving the days frustrations


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> I like how Roy doesnt move with all the thwacking though. My super jolly slowly moves if you thwack to hard.


I couldnt move Roy if I tried, the weight and sticky rubber feet mean hes bolted down and going nowhere! (as you will find out yourself)


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> minimal faffing


Minimal faffing??!!??

Jesus, I'd love to see a video of you faffing, but I'm guessing they don't make memory cards large enough to film it









P.S. Love your expression when the pour starts. It's like a junkie watching somebody cook them up a shot. (other half tells me I look exactly the same)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Expobarista said:


> Minimal faffing??!!??
> 
> Jesus, I'd love to see a video of you faffing, but I'm guessing they don't make memory cards large enough to film it
> 
> ...


Maximal faffing would involve a paper clip and/or several minutes of what looks like slight-of-hand whilst twiddling my moustash and flat cap


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

How does one twiddle a flat cap, and does it affect the extraction yield?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Expobarista said:


> How does one twiddle a flat cap?


With a very long finger expo


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Ahh....is 'twiddling a flat cap' a euphemism that one might find in the Urban Dictionary, like a Cleveland Steamer or a 'Hot lunch'?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

...for the scatalogically inclined...


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I must say I wasn't thinking in scatalogical terms! I genuinely mean't a flat cap! While we're at it though I might just go and check out euphemisms of the flat cap!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ah back to German porn, its like being at the Extract roastery day all over again


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Would the Faffing version include you donning Tibetan headgear, singing an incantation whilst simultaneously playing both a singing bowl and a flute fashioned from the thighbone of a murder victim?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I might make a faffing version for comedy value


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Got anyone in mind for the thigh bone?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

This person & his ''music'' http://www.wileymusic.co.uk/


----------



## SIQ (Aug 14, 2012)

Just installed the has bean iPhone app. Have you dismantled the kitchen wall unit to get the ginder in?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

If I recall Gary one of your earlier videos (not the one in shorts) had you doing all sorts of 'grooming' to the grounds inside the PF. At the time I thought it some want faff-ful.

I must admit for some beans the grind from the SJ does require a little bit of WDT. I did suspect my doser might need a deep clean to remove oils etc but I'd love a grinder that was grind and go.

I just had an idea that maybe we should have some sort of forum-based online video competition to see who can produce a shot in the fastest time (25-30 second shot time obligatory).

You then have to drink it so that if you produce a gusher that is sour as hell you get punished. Marks deducted for technical errors.

I'd definitely be game. Perhaps you can wear your shorts Gary for added 'style' points?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Sounds fun. Where do you start the timer from? Opening the bag of beans?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

SIQ said:


> Just installed the has bean iPhone app. Have you dismantled the kitchen wall unit to get the ginder in?


Slight mod to the cupboard, yep!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> If I recall Gary one of your earlier videos (not the one in shorts) had you doing all sorts of 'grooming' to the grounds inside the PF. At the time I thought it some want faff-ful.


That was an inherited legacy from owning a doserless grinder. The mini-e was channel-city without grooming.

Ive learned over time the doser and grind quality of Roy requires nothing more than a couple of taps on the PF Forks


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

Fatboyslim I like that idea!! I reckon I'd be up there!!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Would be a start to get some videos up , never mind rapid workflow ones


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Having a mini = slowish grinding, I think I'm already beaten! I'll give it a blast though, maybe we should set some rules like 'you have to weigh at least once ie pre grind or post grind within the time' 'you have to start with an empty hopper' 'you must start with empty PF locked into the group' 'any cup preheating has to be within the time' 'time stops when spent puck is knocked out' can anyone think of any more?


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

gary....noted


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

And we try to get a decent prize (maybe special forum badge or title) to make more people attempt it.

People that have grind on demand grinders or huge burrs have a big advantage here. Anyone think of a way to level the playing field a bit?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

A time handicap related to burr size









Hope this is more successful than my football league!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

This will be fun to watch. I think 'standard workflow' videos need to be documented first just to show everyone's set-up. Christ , if id known it was going to end up a speed contest I would have arranged things a little differently in the kitchen and woken up prior to recording.

Not sure I want to participate being the quality-focused ''whats in the cup that counts'' kinda guy, what use is an espresso pull start to finish in 1 minute flat, when it tastes worse than the legendary 70 seconds ristretto ; )


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Think we should meet up somwhere central, use the same setup but rather than speed, see who gets the tastiest shot from the same beans. I'm happy to volunteer for the position of tasting!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Well as of next week I should have a super jolly and a Roy on my bench (temporarily) so we can work out a time handicap based on comparing the two!

Maybe we should all converge on Gary's new house for a speed/quality 'spro down 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

> 'spro down


 its like espresso and bro and throwdown all in one word! Genius!

Could we find someone to host such an event as we have planned? Or maybe get sponsors?

Lets get Glenn involved


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm having a mare trying to record a decent video! I've no where to put a static camera that will capture everything and trying to experiment with iPhone strapped to me isn't going too well!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I had to place my blackberry on the windowsill, balanced against the washing-up liquid! At least the auto focus seemed to do a decentish job


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I ended up clamping my iPhone in Nikkis tapestry stand and put it on the worktop but I have just got a tripod for the DSLR so I'll try using that now, it'll be the first time I have ever used its movie mode so I hope its ok.


----------

